# Knifty Knitter Sweater Finally!



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I finally finished a sweater for Chuwee tonight!!! It took me three times to figure out how to do those dang leg holes, but I finally got it. I think he likes it. Although he is sticking his tongue out in one picture...lol


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Here he is lounging in bed..


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks great, good job! :thumbleft:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks! I made it from baby wool, so its really soft. What a spoid baby he is becoming..lol 

Thanks azusaheart for your blog. I had that page up while I was doing the sweater. It helped alot!!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

so cute!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a problem with the holes the first time also. That looks wonderful!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

The holes where they hardest part. Once my brain kicked in, it was a piece of cake. I was like..peg 2 over to peg 1 and then back...huh???..lol I think I could have made the holes smaller though, four peg holes are too big for him. I may try it at three next time. I must admit I had a great time making that sweater. It was alot of fun even though the hole part took me awhile to figure out.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

You did a great job! He looks so cute! I had a hard time with those leg holes the first few times myself!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I need to get some bigger wool. I used double strands of baby wool for his sweater, but I noticed that it has some holes in the stitches. When I look at other peoples, they look more full. 

What type of wool do you all use for the sweaters you make?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Somebody asked me if mine was chenille - I think it is. The wrapper it came in said Bohemian something. VERY soft and no holes at all.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

newf said:


> Thanks! I made it from baby wool, so its really soft. What a spoid baby he is becoming..lol
> 
> Thanks azusaheart for your blog. I had that page up while I was doing the sweater. It helped alot!!


You're very welcome. The sweater looks great. Of course, I love whose in it! Chuwee is so darling.


----------

